# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Pb de dmarrage/arrt de IIS

## Tueur_a_gage

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec l'arrt/redmarrage de IIS (Service Administration IIS). Au dmarrage de mon poste, il est dmarr en automatique ainsi que les services qui lui sont associs : 
Publication FTPPublication WWWSimple Mail Transfer Protocol

Sauf que FTP n'est pas dmarr... c'est pas grve en soit, j'en ai pas besoin.

Par contre ds que j'essaye d'accder  mon serveur IIS (http://localhost:8081/) le serveur IIs est plant. De plus si j'essaye de redmarrer le serveur Web (via Service Internet IIS) a freeze...

Aprs plusieurs tentatives et rinstallation de IIS (3 fois) toujours le mme problme.

Tout se passe comme si ma rinstal de IIS ne fonctionnait pas correctement.
De plus lors de l'instal, j'ai eu plein de soucis car il n'arrivait pas  dmarrer les services associes (WWW, SMTP, FTP).

Ma config est IIS 5.1 sur WinXP SP2

Quelqu'un aurait des ides ?

merci

----------


## Tueur_a_gage

En complment, j'ai dsinstall les services IIS et je lelance l'installation de base (clic simple sur service IIS, tout n'est pas coch)

J'ai alors un Freeze lors de l'installation... pour terminer l'installation, je plante le processus *inetinfo.exe* mais au final IIS n'est pas install correctement et je retombe dans les travers prcdents, notamment le composant *iis.msc* n'est pas install et je n'ai plus accs  la console de gestion des services IIS.

Bref je craque.. a fait 2 jours que je suis dessus et que je parcours les forums et autres Technotes en fr et en gb sans rien trouver !!!

please help me !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Invit

Aurais-tu un message d'erreur plus dtaill dans le journal d'vnement de windows? 

Aurais-tu une autre application qui utiliserait le port 8081?

----------


## Tueur_a_gage

en fait mon problme est typiquement a : 
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/ng/micros...st20504281.asp
 par contre je suis actuellement en SQL Server 2K SP2, donc pas de patch dispo et pour moi le problme persiste contrairement  lui  ::(:

----------


## Tueur_a_gage

Aprs avoir rinstall .Net 2.0, les problmes ont disparus et mon IIS fonctionne correctement... bizarre vous avez dit bizarre...

----------

